
Replacement of YC backed Kimono labs - vrathee
https://www.datascraping.co/
======
vrathee
Hello Hackers, I’m Vikash the Co-Founder of Online Scraper. I’m super excited
to have been hacked today.

I started DataScraping.co around a year back by launching the desktop app
"Data Scraping Studio" as a point and click CSS selector scraping app with
amazing capability to run multiple agents simultaneously and over 5000 users
downloaded the application and uses now in their business.

Over the time we noticed, one of the major ask from community was the online
solution and REST API. To integrate and use the scraped data in existing
system without installing the desktop app or to use across operating systems.
And we keep recommending our user to try (YC Backed) Kimonolabs, but then
suddenly they shutdown their platform on March, 16 leaving 100k+ users leaving
behind on short notice.

Today, I'm very excited to launch the online web scraper with the same
capabilities and power of cloud along with REST API to get the same Kimono(or
even better) experience back. Go to our website and signup to get 1000 free
pages credit every month to test the feature and you can go PRO anytime if you
like it.

I’ll be available all day to answer any comments, feedback you have, really
looking forward to it!.

